
Why I Spent $500,000 Buying a Blog That Generates No Revenue - NicoJuicy
http://neilpatel.com/blog/buying-websites/
======
foobarbazetc
I don’t even know what this means...?

Kissmetrics sold their .com to this dude for 500k?

Why would you do that?

Update:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/Kissmetrics/status/10225986821289...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Kissmetrics/status/1022598682128994304)

Lol... I would never sell my company .com for 500k. Unless I was going
bankrupt...

